

Ask HN: Immigrating to canada/aus/uk - thiagodotfm

I want to know which country has the best immigration policy(less restrictive) for a skilled software web developer, I have a degree/can code in many languages well. I code mostly in Ruby(professionally) and had pull requests accepted in rails/rails and another open source project, but I live in a third world country with no direct immigration benefits to live in another country.<p>Also, does any of you have any experience in actually preparing physically, emotionally and professionally, to move to a better country and got any tips?<p>I'm currently preparing to the TOEIC exam, what else should I look to have under my belt in order to get a good job abroad?<p>Thanks.
======
mb_72
I am not sure there are many people who would be across the details of
migration for all those three countries, and even then you might just get
opinions, whereas you need facts. For Australia, my home country, start here:
<http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/> and also look
here: <http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/sol/> ... as you will be wanting to get
in as a skilled migrant.

I can also recommend reading this forum: <http://www.australiaforum.com/> ...
which is a kind of 'peer-to-peer' support forum for people wanting to / trying
to / migrating to Australia. There will be lots of information there regarding
people in your situation.

Before you prepare for moving, I would prepare for weeks / months / maybe
years of applying to migrate, waiting, or improving your conditions so you
look like a better 'risk' to your country of choice.

I have only migrated to a 'worse' country (if you can call it that - Australia
-> Eastern Europe), and only on a temporary basis (have dual citizenship), so
can't provide much other info or advice other than wish you good luck.

------
smartician
Australia and Canada both offer a points based immigration system, which
allows you to move to the country even without a job offer lined up.

For example Canada requires 67 points. You get 22 points for a university
degree, 16 points for speaking perfect English (another 8 points if you're
fluent in French), 21 points for four years of work experience, and 10 points
for being between 21 and 49 years old. That's 69 points and enough to qualify
for a visa, even without an employer.

Australia has a similar scheme. I'd say concentrate on your language skills,
so your preparation for the TOEIC is the right path. I would try to find out
which tests are accepted by the immigration authorities in these two countries
and go for that.

The UK used to have a points based system, but that ended in 2010.

Good luck!

------
koopajah
Did you consider applying directly to companies in your expertise in one of
these country? If they like your profile and are interested they should then
be able to help you obtain a VISA and immigrate in the country? Coming from
France it is easy to say this, but for Canada for example I was advised to
search for a company first and rely on them to obtain the papers afterwards.

------
ekm2
From watching too many Fareed Zakaria shows,i got the impression that
Canada,Australia and Singapore had the best immigration policies for skilled
workers.I could be wrong,though

------
Paul_S
UK immigration policy is the most lenient I think, depends which country you
come from - where are you from?

~~~
ig1
Not any more.

~~~
thiagodotfm
Can you elaborate a little more about it?

Thanks.

~~~
ig1
The Tier-1 visa which made it easy for developers to enter the UK and work for
pretty much anyone they wanted (including themselves) as long as they were
earning market rates has been abolished and replaced with a scheme more
similar to the US where you have to get an employer to sponsor you.

